# Forest of Dean - motorhome parking areas



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi folks

Can anyone recommend any?

We are off there next weekend for a few nights but the site we are staying at won't let us on until 2.00pm so want to park up, have a walk and some lunch somewhere...

We are 8.7m long!

Thanks

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No but I am sure I have heard it mentioned a few times on the wildcamping site. I do believe there is at least one good spot in the forest. If you dont get an answer here I would try on there.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks mate









I've emailed the Forestry Commission and the Forest Tourist lot too but a personal recommendation would be best.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought about contacting the site and asking them, they are local and should be able to guide you.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Have you thought about contacting the site and asking them, they are local and should be able to guide you.


ta

Waiting on them...

The FC have come back with a place called Beechenhurst which would be able to take the MH size-wise.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Beechenhurst is a big FC camping area, run , I think by the C&CC Club, I dont think you would be welcome to park in there area without charge- but I might be wrong, however its down a long access road.
Best bet midweek might be Cannop Ponds on the road through below Speech House hotel just east of where the B4234 crosses the B4226. Speech House is a bit upmarket, good lunches and has some parking
If you come in along the north side of the Forest there are several pubs along the A40 
Before that just out of Gloucester there is the "Dog at Over " on the A40 by the big farm shop its a carvery pub with a car park on the eastbound carriageway but the traffic lights alllow u turns easily.
Going south there are several pubs along the A48 adjacent to the Severn with large car parks, one that comes to mind is the Severn Bore PH. Dont park on the A48 at or near high water the big bore comes right across the main road! 
Check the times its definitely a sight not to miss.
Also plenty of parking at the Dean Forest Railway behind Lydney, check running days on the website

Hope this helps,
Have a good time

Mike & Ann


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

mike800966 said:


> *Beechenhurst is a big FC camping area, run , I think by the C&CC Club, I dont think you would be welcome to park in there area without charge*- but I might be wrong, however its down a long access road.
> Best bet midweek might be Cannop Ponds on the road through below Speech House hotel just east of where the B4234 crosses the B4226. Speech House is a bit upmarket, good lunches and has some parking
> If you come in along the north side of the Forest there are several pubs along the A40
> Before that just out of Gloucester there is the "Dog at Over " on the A40 by the big farm shop its a carvery pub with a car park on the eastbound carriageway but the traffic lights alllow u turns easily.
> ...


I think you might have the wrong place my friends. The Forestry Commission run this place and emailed me suggesting I go there with my 8.7m MH...

https://www.forestry.gov.uk/beechenhurst

Thanks for the other suggestions though









As it goes I emailed the campsite who were so happy that I had asked the question rather than turning up before their 2.00pm access rule, that they have said it will be fine if I want to get there earlier :smile2:

We now have some options, which is nice

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------

